# Need some SCUBA history.



## pski332 (Mar 19, 2008)

For school I have to create a timeline all about SCUBA. I have pretty much everything I need but am wondering if anyone knows a cool fact or tidbit about SCUBA that I may not have come across the rest of the web. ANY facts would be great!

Thanks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i became scuba certified in 2001 and been diving ever since!!:doh :letsdrink


----------



## pski332 (Mar 19, 2008)

I"ll be sure to put that!!

2001 -A PFF member became cetrified and has been diving and shooting fish ever since:letsdrink


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Contact Sealark, He has been diving since the iceage.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

All you need to do is search Jacques-Yves Cousteau..... this is a good starting point....but dont forget the tv show Sea Hunt...Mike Nelsontremendously popularized the sport.....good luck.....


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

The old man of scuba is Bill Tant! He started Southern Skin Diver Supply in birmingham in the early 60's I certified with him in 1970. He is still alive and lives in Panama City. A great guy, I was 13 yrs. old when I cert. Bill wrote at least one book , which I have, about his start and adventures. You may can look up something on him!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.scubatoys.com/navy/US_NAVY_DIVE_MANUAL/US_NAVY_DIVE_MANUALindex.html

The link is one of the best reference tools available for divers. It is now electronic and <U>searchable</U>. Chapter one ofvolume onehas a tremendous amount of history on all significant diving methods and milestones. Don't be suprised if you see Sealarks picture in one of the volumes.

Good luck on your project!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (1/29/2009)*http://www.scubatoys.com/navy/US_NAVY_DIVE_MANUAL/US_NAVY_DIVE_MANUALindex.html
> 
> The link is one of the best reference tools available for divers. It is now electronic and <U>searchable</U>. Chapter one ofvolume onehas a tremendous amount of history on all significant diving methods and milestones. Don't be suprised if you see Sealarks picture in one of the volumes.
> 
> Good luck on your project!


Come on Mike you should know todays Diving manual is too new to have my picture. I was in the one that was one inch thick with air and gas in the same manual. I graduated in 1966. :doh


----------

